# I had to put my old man down today



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to put my GSP to sleep today, Lucky was 7 1/2 years old. His lungs filled with fluid, he had been swelling up for a couple of weeks in the belly and the vet had been draining the fluid off, they were going in today to try and fix the problem but he wasn't strong enough to do the surgery, he could hardly breathe. He didn't have much of a chance of recovery, He had cancer in the liver ( it was causing the fluid) and I did the best thing I could for him under the cirumstance. He won't have to suffer any more now. 

He led a good life, he wasn't much for hunting, but was a great companion to me thru the years. I kind of thought that the end was near so I took him up to elk camp with me and he had a blast on the hunt with me. 

Putting him to sleep was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Me and Mojo will miss him badly; I going to have him cremated and take him back home to Arkansas in Nov and scatter his ashes on the old home stead with my other dogs' remains.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that's a bummer! I heard the news from Joe when I had to call back with a question earlier today. No matter how long we think our companions should be with us, they have a shorter life. But they do fill us with joy when they are here. I'll call you tomorrow...

Deviant


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. The wife and I put our pet Snauzer down about 4 years ago. One of the hardest things I (we) ever had to do. GOD Bless, Al.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Is there a new pup in your future?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. We've been down this road a few times with our canine friends. It's very, very tough!

Best,

Rick


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Chin up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the support from all of you guys. No, I think I will wait a while on a new pup, I still have Mojo to keep me company.


----------

